# Usher's Whiskey Bottle question



## paticake101 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi,  

 I have a one gallon "Usher's Green Stripe Blended Scotch Whiskey" bottle.  It has a number printed in the bottom that reads D & M 16. It has a cork top, not a screw top, and is a dark brown kind of "irridecent" color. It was bottled by J&G Stewart LTD...Edinburgh, Scotland.

 Does anyone have any idea how old it could be, or if it has any worth. It was found in the attic of an old house about 15 years ago.

 Thanks in advance for any ideas!! 

 Patty


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 18, 2006)

Found this info on Google...

 Word Mark USHER'S "GREEN STRIPE" BLENDED OLD SCOTCH WHISKY (A BLEND OF CHOICE OLD WHISKIES) EXTRA QUALITY J. & G. STEWART LTD. DISTILLERS ESTABLISHED 1779 EDINBURGH PRODUCED IN SCOTLAND Goods and Services (EXPIRED) IC 033. US 049. G & S: WHISKEY. FIRST USE: 19290000. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19290000  (3) DESIGN PLUS WORDS, LETTERS, AND/OR NUMBERS  200310 260102 261121  71347664 Filing Date February 20, 1934  1A;44E 1A;44E Registration Number 0314550 Registration Date July 3, 1934 Owner (REGISTRANT) J. & H. STEWARD LIMITED CORPORATION GREAT BRITAIN 34 WEST NICOLSON ST. EDINBURG SCOTLAND Priority Date September 17, 1930


----------

